# driZair,



## FUM (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a cheep way dry your harvest and protect from mold/bud rot. In a small room it takes away a cup or more of water in 24hrs. Hope that it hepls you with a great harvest. :icon_smile: Green blessings to you all.


----------



## getnasty (Oct 5, 2011)

how does it help with the drying process? does it draw moisture from the bud too? or does it just absorb what evaporates off the bud?


----------



## FUM (Oct 5, 2011)

It just draws moisture from the air in the room, and you dump the water out of the container every day. It cost like $10.00.


----------

